

'Android' Is Over – Normals Call It 'Galaxy' - kgarten
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-is-over--normals-call-it-galaxy-2013-2

======
angdis
... and its about time! "Android" has somewhat sinister connotations. Motorola
ran with the concept in their marketing of their "droid" phones and it looks
like something from the movie Alien, probably not the best strategy to entice
half the population: females.

